# Exhaust, how similar Allroad / C5 A6 / B5 S4?



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

I have the ability to pick up a used stainless exhaust system for a B5 S4 from my local Craigslist for a really cheap price. Apparently the downpipes fit all three cars (as long as they are all manual transmission) in the subject line.

My real question is that I have to assume that from those down pipes back, the exhaust would need to be lengthened to match the longer wheelbase of the A6/Allroad. Is this a simple "add X length to the system" and it fits or are the hangers and mounts totally different?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## leandre1 (Feb 26, 2004)

*B5 and C5 exhausts*

C5 A6 and Allroad exhaust
http://ssautochrome.com/level.itml/icOid/2875

B5 S4 exhaust
ssautochrome.com/level.itml/icOid/2802

Different shape'


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

I am going to revive this thread with a slightly different question. I have now completely trashed the flex joint on my car and it needs to be replaced. My question is, on the Allroad once you get past the downpipes, is the exhaust the same at the 2.7T A6? I see there is a difference in downpipes based on the transmission type but I have to imagine if they were trying to share parts as much as possible, every car would be identical from the catalytic converter, to the rear bumper.

Does anyone have the ETKA for the Allroad and the A6?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

